# Blade for Cross cut 2"hardwood



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

Need a blade recommendation for dedicated cross cutting. Im cutting 2" thick hardwood for a new entry door. The Forrest blades seem to top out at 48T. Freund has the 'ultimate cutoff blade' which is 80T and rated (by them as excellent for crosscutting), but the specs say only to cut 1.5". I assume the risk in cutting thicker material is burn. 
The Freund cabinet maker blade cuts to 2.75, has 60T but they rate only as good.

What's the best blade you recommend?


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I had a recent project that required a lot of 45* cuts through white oak. My combination blade was struggling and not leaving a very clean result. Not having time to have the combo sharpened or to order a new one, I went to my local Lowes and found this one. It leaves a very narrow kerf and has a high angle top bevel on the teeth. And, the cost was a very reasonable +- $60. I was/am very impressed. It cut through the white oak easily and smoothly leaving clean fuzz free and chipout free edges. I think the key to the clean cut is the high angle top bevel. I know that there are other brands that also sell blades with the high angle top. I've never seen this brand before. It looks to be well made and there appears to be enough carbide in the teeth to allow for some re-sharpening.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Not sure exactly which blade you looked at Mark but Freud says this Ultimate Cutoff 80T is excellent for crosscutting wood.

I actually bought a Freud Diablo 80T blade to put on my CMS. But I never got around to it. So last weekend I needed some really clean cuts at a 15 degree bevel across the grain in some hard Maple. That nice new blade was laying there so I gave it a go. I was very happy with it. It is a Diablo blade and I believe they are kind of hit and miss as far as quality goes. But for the price, I'm glad I got it. Bear in mind though, this recommendation is based on only about 15 cuts!


----------



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes Kenny, that's the blade that gets max review for cross cutting, but the Freund website says to only cut up to 1 5/8"


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Gotcha Mark. Sorry, guess I should read better


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I think I would be in the 40 tooth arena.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Freud Fusion gives a smooth cut but not as smooth (on my saw) as the marketing, but still a nice cut. 40T. I also have 60T Freud crosscut blade, might be Diablo, that gave a very nice cut until something went wrong and it developed something like a harmonic stutter and now it occasionally gouges the wood. Although I hesitate to recommend freud anymore after getting 3 bad blades in a row and their customer service is lackadaisical. There are other good brands but nothing I can recommend from personal experience.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Mark - What kind of wood is it, and what type of a saw will you be using?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I think that thickness recommendation is based on the amount of sawdust the gullets can hold. If that's the case, sawing more slowly on thicker wood should work fine although it will give more time for the hot blade to burn the wood.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Freud, Forrest, CMT, Amanna, Ridge Carbide. Look at their sites and pick one from their specs. 
I use a Diablo 60 tooth thin kerf and it does fine through 3 inch red oak.

I had a Fusion. I liked it so much I threw it in the trash. Dedicated crosscut and rip blades for me. I have a RIdge Carbide combo blade. Not much better. I found combo blade to be the Oboe of saw blades, if you remember Odgen Nash: 
"The Oboe: An ill wind that no one blows good"


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Brings back memories…

I remember my Dad cutting 2" white oak on a 45 with a combo blade (probably not very sharp) on a 1961 Craftsman radial arm saw and tripping the breaker multiple times before he got 2 14" cuts done. He was cutting it for me to make something I wanted to make. I was maybe 12 year old, so it was 50 years ago. I wish I could be there watching him do that now, but he's been gone 25 years already.

-Paul


----------

